# Thinking Of Getting A Black Mask Elongatus



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting a black mask variety of the serrasalmus elongatus...anyone have any thoughts or feedback about this?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

go for it. There a fast and somewhat active piranhas thats often aggressive, Its also cool that they dont have the same shap as most other p's


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

get a long tank as they are fast swimmers like mentioned by Cluster One


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I like them simply because they don't look like the typical piranha. In fact most guest will have no clue what's in your tank. I love the rarity of them. I would also follow the previous recommendation of getting a took with a long footprint, Elongs are quick little sprinters and need the length.

Sacrifice


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

Go for it mate i got an Elong they are great little fish.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i have two cool fish and very fast go for it


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

They sound great,go for it!!!!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I say you get 2 Iam seriosly thinking of getting one also go for it man


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I was thinking of getting another setup and getting an elong

Go for it


----------



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

Anyone know any differences between the elongatus, and the black mask variety elongatus?


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

Think they the same fish mate just diffrent markings on them, couuld be wrong.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

yeah they are the same fish...just come from different areas....my little elong was about half a inch when i got him now hes pushin a little more than and inch and is very aggressive and hungry at all times and always active....cant wait till he gets bigger but hes a great fish man!


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

i had a 8" elong and he ate off my hand ... do it


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

DaElongatus said:


> i had a 8" elong and he ate off my hand ... do it


They have a black mask Elong at the store near me, I was gonna get it but super exspensive 250.00 for 4-6 inch fish...


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

spec-v said:


> i had a 8" elong and he ate off my hand ... do it


They have a black mask Elong at the store near me, I was gonna get it but super exspensive 250.00 for 4-6 inch fish...








[/quote]

where are you located??? im able to get you one for good price.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

DaElongatus said:


> i had a 8" elong and he ate off my hand ... do it


They have a black mask Elong at the store near me, I was gonna get it but super exspensive 250.00 for 4-6 inch fish...








[/quote]

where are you located??? im able to get you one for good price.
[/quote]
MD/DC/VA metro area


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

250.00 thats alot i picked up a 7" for 125.00 but thay are cool fish and very fast has anyone had goog luck with the baby ones going around


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

my bm elongatus is weird, he only shows his mask when he is done chasing my fingers for 3-5 mins. i did also notice feeding him shrimp has his belly starting to get orange-yellow


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> my bm elongatus is weird, he only shows his mask when he is done chasing my fingers for 3-5 mins. i did also notice feeding him shrimp has his belly starting to get orange-yellow


Get some pics of that... Id love to see is


----------

